# Raleigh anyone ?



## LMWEL

Bought my love a 2010 Raleigh Grand Sport. Sweet ride!!


----------



## Sylint

bigger pics...

I have a 07 Grand Sport. Love it.


----------



## LMWEL

*2010 Raleigh GS*

Here's a pic or two.


----------



## LMWEL

*Pics !!*



Sylint said:


> bigger pics...
> 
> I have a 07 Grand Sport. Love it.



How about some pics of yours. I went to your gallery, you don't have one! 
PS Check out my gallery. It has my Giants in it too.


----------



## Sylint

wierd...theres pics in my gallery I've never seen before.

But there is a couple pics. Here's one from my crappy cell phone camera during my first ride with it. Reflectors are all gone, and I have Look clipless pedals installed now.


----------



## LMWEL

Sylint said:


> wierd...theres pics in my gallery I've never seen before.
> 
> But there is a couple pics. Here's one from my crappy cell phone camera during my first ride with it. Reflectors are all gone, and I have Look clipless pedals installed now.


Sorry, I thought I had uploaded a pic. oops. Its in there now . Red!! NICE


----------



## redcon1

*2003 Competition*

Here is my 2003 model Raleigh Competition, my first road bike after 20 years of MTB.


----------



## LMWEL

*Raleigh*

Sweet Ride !!!! Where was the pic taken ? Nice.


----------



## redcon1

*Southern PA*

That's my backyard in south-central Pennsylvania. Lots of nice rolling hills, but the road network generally sucks for biking.


----------



## 8toes

I have a 2003 Grand Sport as my backup bike and I really enjoy it when I ride it. 







.

I have changed the handlebars, stem and saddle since this rather lousy picture was taken.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Cadent

Raleigh Cadent FT3 - SUPER intro bike!

Plus,I get to toss around knowing phrases, such as "it is performance hybrid, you know..."

Which of course everyone will nod also knowingly, no one daring to state that everyone is totally clueless about just what a "performance hybrid" is....

Don


----------



## dansjustchillin

I just picked up this Gridlock. I'm lovin it.


----------



## unboringuy

*Super Course*

I have a Super Course (built in Japan) from the mid-80s. Haven't changed anything out since the original build. It's still in great shape, but I'm wondering if I would be better off getting something new since technology has come a long way since it was built. Any thoughts?


----------



## LMWEL

unboringuy said:


> I have a Super Course (built in Japan) from the mid-80s. Haven't changed anything out since the original build. It's still in great shape, but I'm wondering if I would be better off getting something new since technology has come a long way since it was built. Any thoughts?


Got any pics ?


----------



## unboringuy

I haven't taken any pics of it, but will do so and will post them up.


----------



## PlatyPius

The bike that will be mine...oh yes, it will be mine...


----------



## LMWEL

PlatyPius said:


> The bike that will be mine...oh yes, it will be mine...


SCHWIIING !


----------



## Cadent

Sooooo..... I never have gotten any info on where Raleigh orbits in the cycling universe. Now, I am perfectly happy with my newly store-boughtened Cadent FT3, but it isn't as though Raleigh has a very high thread count here.. what with your Giants and your Roubiaxes and your Specializeds...

Has Raleigh's time come and gone, or is it now regarded as the first choice of freds everywhere?

Thx!

Don


----------



## Argentius

Well, yours truly thinks Raleighs are pretty good machines, but happens to be rather biased...

Still, if you mosey on over to The Website , you can see some of the shiny new two-elevens.

That link takes you to a model that pertains to my interests, though it is a pretty penny.




Cadent said:


> Sooooo..... I never have gotten any info on where Raleigh orbits in the cycling universe. Now, I am perfectly happy with my newly store-boughtened Cadent FT3, but it isn't as though Raleigh has a very high thread count here.. what with your Giants and your Roubiaxes and your Specializeds...
> 
> Has Raleigh's time come and gone, or is it now regarded as the first choice of freds everywhere?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Don


----------



## Cadent

Steel? My goodness...you ARE bucking the trend....

DuraAce..nice..what is that going for? North of $2K?

Anyway, I am happy with my sleeper bike..it may not get the attention of others, but it serves my purposes, and I am having fun with it.

Still, interesting though that Raleigh doesn't have their own forum here.... not that much penetration in the American market?

Thx!

Don



Argentius said:


> Well, yours truly thinks Raleighs are pretty good machines, but happens to be rather biased...
> 
> Still, if you mosey on over to The Website , you can see some of the shiny new two-elevens.
> 
> That link takes you to a model that pertains to my interests, though it is a pretty penny.


----------



## Argentius

Yes, it is an expensive bike. Those are Dura-Ace WH-7850 carbon clincher wheels, for instance, they are about $1,500 on their own.

Don't worry, there's an Ultegra and 105 bike as well, but, dang I really like the frame on that International!

I am glad you are enjoying your bike -- Raleigh is releasing a new line of endurance-performance aluminum road bikes next season which should help expand the presence in many shops.

See you on the road!





Cadent said:


> Steel? My goodness...you ARE bucking the trend....
> 
> DuraAce..nice..what is that going for? North of $2K?
> 
> Anyway, I am happy with my sleeper bike..it may not get the attention of others, but it serves my purposes, and I am having fun with it.
> 
> Still, interesting though that Raleigh doesn't have their own forum here.... not that much penetration in the American market?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Don


----------



## Cadent

Argentius said:


> ...Raleigh is releasing a new line of endurance-performance aluminum road bikes next season which should help expand the presence in many shops.
> 
> See you on the road!



Good to hear! I always thought there would be a market for a humane roadbike, much like the "super-standard" motorcycles that you can't throw a cat without hitting one now....

Now... all they need are panniers for these guys and life would be perfect!


----------



## jamesdak

How about an old Raleigh Team USA? 









































































Nice patriotic paint scheme. Actually just sold it so I could get a more practical 2000 LeMond Zurich. Still have it's huge 25" frame twin in my garage though. Nice bikes.


----------



## LMWEL

Thanks . That is a thing of beauty !


----------



## speedygonzalez2005

Iam thinking about becoming a Raleigh man as well.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2037303936.html

what do you think?


----------



## LMWEL

*Wow*



speedygonzalez2005 said:


> Iam thinking about becoming a Raleigh man as well.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2037303936.html
> 
> what do you think?


I don't know much about singles but that's a sweet ride . Hey, does the emblem on the head tube look like a Miller High Life label to you ?


----------



## Brushout

jamesdak said:


> How about an old Raleigh Team USA? .



That was my first road bike as an adult. Purchased in Detroit, Mich for just over $600 in 1986.

I wish I still had it.:mad2:


----------



## kim_y

I have my old trusty (but not rusty) Raleigh C 30, which I have owned since 1998! It performs better than some of my fellow/sister cyclists' $2500 bikes. Or, maybe I am just a more skilled rider??
Firm believer in maintenance and my 12 year old bike still looks new! I have to make some minor adjustments from time-to-time, but that only takes a few minutes. Can I be on a commercial already?


----------



## jamesdak

Brushout said:


> That was my first road bike as an adult. Purchased in Detroit, Mich for just over $600 in 1986.
> 
> I wish I still had it.:mad2:


I wound up selling both of the Raleighs. They were "sacrificed" so that I could get a 2000 LeMond Zurich. If I ever had "disposable bike income" though I'd like to pick up another one. Love the paint job.


----------



## LMWEL

kim_y said:


> I have my old trusty (but not rusty) Raleigh C 30, which I have owned since 1998! It performs better than some of my fellow/sister cyclists' $2500 bikes. Or, maybe I am just a more skilled rider??
> Firm believer in maintenance and my 12 year old bike still looks new! I have to make some minor adjustments from time-to-time, but that only takes a few minutes. Can I be on a commercial already?


Absolutely, we'll get started on that commercial right away . We will have to see some PICS !!!! of the bike of course .


----------



## backinthesaddle

I've had more high end frames than I care to remember, or sometimes forget, but I will always remember how much I liked my 03 Team. It was the red frame made of Airplane tubing with the Columbus Carve fork and carbon Carve rear end. 
Got it a a swap in 04 for $350. Worth it at twice the price! Wish I had a pic of the damn thing! 

Edit: There's a 56cm on Ebay right now...


----------



## rubbersoul

Fignon rode a Raleigh. It was good enough for him, its good enough for me!


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

I am like Jamesdak, into vintage Raleighs. 





































And just picked up a 1985 Raleigh Prestige...


----------



## rick_guitarist

*2006 Raleigh Sport*

I have a 2006 Raleigh sport and I love how responsive it is, even with the cro-moly fork. It has taken 3 1/2 years of hard riding and I haven't had a single problem with it, just new tires and tubes as needed. I am completely sold on the Raleigh Bikes. The 2011 stuff is looking pretty sweet, gonna have to buy a Revenio 3.0 or 4.0 this year!!!


----------



## PlatyPius

rick_guitarist said:


> I have a 2006 Raleigh sport and I love how responsive it is, even with the cro-moly fork. It has taken 3 1/2 years of hard riding and I haven't had a single problem with it, just new tires and tubes as needed. I am completely sold on the Raleigh Bikes. The 2011 stuff is looking pretty sweet, gonna have to buy a Revenio 3.0 or 4.0 this year!!!


You'll love the Revenios. I haven't sold a 4.0 yet, but I've sold a 3.0 and a 2.0, and have a 1.0 in the shop. Raleigh made some big improvements this year, which is why they replaced Scott as my primary bike line.


----------



## Zitter

This is what happened to my 2011 Grand Prix frame =/



























The skewer was bent out of the frame while sprinting and all the force bent the seat and chain stays out. The shop bent them back and fixed it up, but I bought a new Ridley Pegasus frame off Ebay to replace it. My frame wasn't covered under warranty because I used aftermarket wheels.


----------



## yangyongjun

Bought a 2010 Grand Sport late last year as my first road bike. It was really the absolute best value-for-money bike in its price range I could find.
Love the frame so I hope to upgrade to a 105 groupset by the end of this year.


----------



## kneejerk

Looks to me that your rear skewer was loose and therefore your rear wheel popped out resulting in the damage. 
I just ordered one of these bikes, how did you like the ride with or without the loose skewer?


Zitter said:


> This is what happened to my 2011 Grand Prix frame =/
> 
> 
> 
> The skewer was bent out of the frame while sprinting and all the force bent the seat and chain stays out. The shop bent them back and fixed it up, but I bought a new Ridley Pegasus frame off Ebay to replace it. My frame wasn't covered under warranty because I used aftermarket wheels.


----------



## kneejerk

2011 Grand Prix picked up!

Two rides down, this purchase was out of my curiosity with riding a steel bike, I have basically transfered much of the components I was using on my Cannondale Caad9, even the wheels on the second ride. There is definitely something special about the steel frame and fork setup although only when roads are smoother. Once it gets rough forget it, it hammers me like mad making me want some carbon fiber under me. But, that special steel feel is there when out of the saddle or on smoother pavement. It's got great racing geometry, the bike is very stable at speed. It's heavy, I weighed the frame at 4.6 lbs and the fork at 2 lbs, in medium size, it's just over 21 lbs. without the spares. I bet a carbon fiber fork would smooth this rough rider out some. I like the classic look to it but as far as it being on par with a carbon bike for comfort, I don't think so, not here anyway. And I still like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## kneejerk

2011 Grand Prix picked up!

Two rides down, this purchase was out of my curiosity with riding a steel bike, I have basically transfered much of the components I was using on my Cannondale Caad9, even the wheels on the second ride. There is definitely something special about the steel frame and fork setup although only when roads are smoother. Once it gets rough forget it, it hammers me like mad making me want some carbon fiber under me. But, that special steel feel is there when out of the saddle or on smoother pavement. It's got great racing geometry, the bike is very stable at speed. It's heavy, I weighed the frame at 4.6 lbs (humm, that might actually be 4lb. 6oz. as the scale I used is graduated in oz., not sure how I got the 4.6lb. right now, 6mo later) and the fork at 2 lbs, in medium size, it's just over 21 lbs. without the spares. I bet a carbon fiber fork would smooth this rough rider out some. I like the classic look to it but as far as it being on par with a carbon bike for comfort, I don't think so, not here anyway. And I still like it!:thumbsup:

updated 5/6/2011: I'm not finding any increased comfort in this frame/fork design over my Caad9 Cannondale, I sure do love the Raleigh for it's high speed stability for descending. Big thumbs up to that. I just need to keep my lower back strong and flexible to be able to ride the long low position. I may be switching for fork to smooth things out and drop a pound as the Caad9 sure does a better job damping vibrations up front when the going gets rough.

updated 11/20/2011: forget about this steel frame offering any comfort especially when compared to modern carbon offerings, I did back to back rides on a Scott CR1 and then this Raleigh heavy weight steel and the differences are laughable, the Raleigh had my feet going numb over rougher sections of road..... not fun at my age. I'm trying to "run" back to a full carbon and what better one to want than the Raleigh Militis!


----------



## IG

Cadent said:


> DuraAce..nice..what is that going for? North of $2K?


 Much further north, 3x to be exact. 

I am interested in the 2011 International, but I've heard the frames are not built and/or finished as nicely as you would expect for a $6000 bicycle. Speaking for myself, my expectations for a $6000 bike are pretty damn high. 

I'd love to hear a review from anybody that has ridden the new International.


----------



## kneejerk

kneejerk said:


> 2011 Grand Prix picked up!


.....and now with Winwood brand carbon fiber legged fork, which retained the same geometry and smoothed out some of the roughness to roads, down side being some lateral flex (enough to rub brake pads out of the saddle climbing if provoked!), shaved a pound off the bike weight, now weighs 20lbs. complete without spares,


----------



## kneejerk

I've reverted back to the steel fork as I found the carbon Winwood fork increased flexing and decressed the steering sharpness that was so nice, this Raleigh is the most confidence inspiring geometry I have been on for fast descending, the stability is impressive.


----------



## kneejerk

another transformation with a transfer to 2x10 Sram Rival drivetrain, as I'm slowly selling my roadbikes to get back on a smoother full carbon fiber bike, I'm really liking Raleigh geometry so I really would like to replace this bike with the Militis some day.
Bike weighs 22.5lbs. with spares seen in photo, I've ditched the frame pump for the Lezyne road drive as I've found it to work pretty well because of it's remote extention hose.
This Grand Prix bike rides really nice on smooth roads, rough roads bring much suffering to said rider, I've even numbed my feet on a rough descent.


----------



## dansjustchillin

Here's my 2011 Macaframa, 2010 Rush Hour and my 84 Olympian. The only thing not current about these pictures is that the Olympian has a 600 crank now.


----------



## paducahrider

*Rare Raleigh*

Howdy!
This subject is close to my heart, so I've gotta put in my two cents worth.
I've owned two Raleigh bikes; the first was a late eighty's Grand Prix, which may have been the sweetest riding bike I've ever owned. 
The last one I bought as a frame only, and is one of the most interesting bikes Raleigh ever made(and maybe the most enigmatic).
It's a '94 model SP-1000 Titanium/753 steel/4140 steel(and maybe some aluminum lugs thrown in, to boot).
It was a "near top-end" bike, when built, and has stood up well to the test of time.
The triangle is titanium, bonded to alloy lugs, the stays are 753 steel, brazed to the seat tube and bb, and the front forks are 4140 steel.
I built it up for a retro look, with Campy brake calipers, Nitto Randoneur bars, Dura Ace aero brakes, Dura ace bar end shifters, Tom Ritchey low "Q" triple crankset, Shimano Biopace chainrings, Ultegra 9 sp.11/28 cogset, ALEX ALX-295 wheelset with sillver rims and polished/bladed spokes, and Veloflex Pave clinchers.
The color of the bike is bright red with polished(like chrome) highlites on the triangle tubes. 
It's really a classicly beautiful bike that SPARKLES in the sun when being ridden.
More than once, I've had riders I don't even know, pull alongside to look at the bike and comment on its great looks.
Just mentioning that its TITANIUM will start a firestom of comments, since more folks are familiar with the old Raleigh "Technium" bikes, and just sorta assume I can't read. Also, the fact that it was made in the mid 'nineties throws folks off a bit, 'cause there weren't that many titanium bike made back then(but the SP-1000 was DEFINITELY one of them).
I even had a guy stick a magnet on the main tubes(yes, it stuck)as proof that it was steel, NOT titanium. Since MANY Titanium alloys are magnetically attractive, this is no proof at all.
It has a great ride, although its not as like as later bikes
Anyway, if you want to see what an SP-1000 looks like and how its made, there are several sites that go into it in great depth, but I caution you that there is more disinformation out there on the net, about this bike, than any I've ever seen.


----------



## kneejerk

well that transformation didn't last too long I picked up a Scott CR1 and converted parts from that bike over to my Raleigh and strangely I love it even more now, it's such a joy to ride around town now, maybe it's the platform pedals and old fashioned look the white wheels gave it... another aside note is that it now feels more comfortable.... it may be the Conti. tires.... they seem to have added some comfort.... bike weight up to 24lbs. as seen in photo.
link to CR1 posting http://forums.roadbikereview.com/scott/cr1-wobbly-geometry-speed-266168-post3648735.html


----------



## jim911

*Raleigh test*

Hi, I'm new to this forum. After an absence of any bike activity, since the kids all left home, I decided to ride again. Sold the old Schwinn La Tour, and the 1994 trek 8000, and bought a Trek FX 7.9. Seems like a nice bike and am enjoying it, but I miss that nice steel feel. Compared a Record Ace and the shop owners International this week and was really impressed. Even with the nasty unmaitained roads in the midwest the International was great.


----------



## j73

*Raleigh Roper 2012*

I just got this December 2011, I love it. Coming from a scott aluminum road bike (speedster) it is totally different....excellent ride quality, smooth,tough,DISC BRAKES, it's a little bit on the heavy side but I'm not a racer and don't care much about the weight...upgrades already, shimano pro plt carbon stem, thomson seatpost, bontrager t2 tires in 28's,mavic wintech computer.fizik bar tape, shimano pro plt handlebar shallow drop.


----------



## jim911

*great looking bike*

Your bike looks great. Is it aluminum?


----------



## j73

*Raleigh roper 2012*

No, it's steel....


----------



## jim911

Very nice, thanks


----------



## rward325

j73 said:


> I just got this December 2011, I love it. Coming from a scott aluminum road bike (speedster) it is totally different....excellent ride quality, smooth,tough,DISC BRAKES, it's a little bit on the heavy side but I'm not a racer and don't care much about the weight...upgrades already, shimano pro plt carbon stem, thomson seatpost, bontrager t2 tires in 28's,mavic wintech computer.fizik bar tape, shimano pro plt handlebar shallow drop.


Looks great. I just got shipping information on mine! How is the ride so far?


----------



## rward325

Just picked this up at REI this afternoon. I then brought t over to my mechanic to go through it because REI was the ones that assembled it.










It will get rear rack, bar tape, new saddle, new seat post, Crank brothers Mallet 2 pedals. It will also have all reflectors and dork removed. This is my cruiser and grocery getter bike so the pedals are perfect.


----------



## LMWEL

rward325 said:


> Just picked this up at REI this afternoon. I then brought t over to my mechanic to go through it because REI was the ones that assembled it.
> It will get rear rack, bar tape, new saddle, new seat post, Crank brothers Mallet 2 pedals. It will also have all reflectors and dork removed. This is my cruiser and grocery getter bike so the pedals are perfect.


That's choice!


----------



## kneejerk

.... and finally it has become a pretty steady commuter bike for me, I've found some comfort in installing 25c Michelin Pro Optimum tires (which actually measure 27mm wide on my narrow rims), although they barely clear the rear brake, they do offer significantly more comfort and allow me to run my tires at 100psi, which works much better when I have to replace a tube roadside with a hand pump to continue my ride,

I've also put on a 48tooth big ring to lessen that big compact crank jump up front


----------



## David Loving

Here's a 1972 Raleigh now a fixed gear-


----------



## PartTimeRoadie

Just bought my first Raleigh!

Revino Carbon 2.0, full 105 group, very excited to hit the road with it! 

Hoping my mtn bikes don't get too jealous!


----------



## l4ne4

jamesdak said:


> How about an old Raleigh Team USA?
> 
> Nice patriotic paint scheme. Actually just sold it so I could get a more practical 2000 LeMond Zurich. Still have it's huge 25" frame twin in my garage though. Nice bikes.


THAT is a nice bike!


----------



## Eirikur

Does Raleigh make Carbon bikes ?


----------



## kneejerk

Eirikur said:


> Does Raleigh make Carbon bikes ?


I imagine you have not visited Raleigh's website?

On this subject I recently went into a dealer and test rode the Raleigh full carbon Militis bike as it shares the same geometry chart as the Grand Prix I picked up a year or so ago. I was curious to see if it handled as beautifully as the Grand Prix, and I was not disappointed. It was amazingly light and laterally stiff. It did exhibit one concern in that it was making a lot of creaking noises from what seemed to be the seat tube to seat post mounting. I told the dealer about this and not sure if they were able to cure it. There seemed to be quite a bit of tuned flex built into the upper bow of the frame resulting in this creaking. The Militis rode nice but was likely a little rougher riding than my Scott CR1 but then it has better geometry (for my tastes). Still I wont be trading in my CR1 for one. I think I'll keep the "steel" version for now.


----------



## GOTA

Picked up a Revenio 4.0!

Love the full Ultegra including the cranks. No calling a bike Ultegra while using FSA cranks for Raleigh. It's a great bike.


----------



## cs1

PlatyPius said:


> The bike that will be mine...oh yes, it will be mine...


It's been a while since you openly lusted after this beauty. Have you got one yet?


----------



## branthopolis

Just recently picked up an International at a good price. What a smooth sweet ride.


----------



## LMWEL

branthopolis said:


> Just recently picked up an International at a good price. What a smooth sweet ride.


That's Beautiful !!


----------



## kneejerk

branthopolis said:


> Just recently picked up an International at a good price. What a smooth sweet ride.


that's very nice... I have checked and never seen them available, must be pretty limited production stuff... what's it weigh like that? I've got the recent Grand Prix and love the geometry to death... the International always looks even more appealing, I imagine the frame and fork sheds a pound or so compared to the Grand Prix 520 steel.


----------



## jim911

I have that bike. You are so correct, great ride!


----------



## branthopolis

Thanks.. I've been exclusively on mtn bikes for a few years and just decided to dabble in the road bikes. Had been looking for a good deal on a Ti frame and stumbled onto this one at a very decent price. I'm really enjoying it.. 

I weighed it right at 19 lbs with a set of XTR (mountain) pedals on it.. I've since put on Ultegra SPD-SL's which I believe are comparable weight-wise.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

branthopolis said:


> Just recently picked up an International at a good price. What a smooth sweet ride.


You have exquisite taste!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## branthopolis

Not mine, just thought I'd point it out.. For anyone that rides a 59... International w/Campy Centaur

2012 Raleigh International Custom Campagnolo Campy Build Complete Bike 59cm | eBay


----------



## edelen

jamesdak said:


> How about an old Raleigh Team USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice patriotic paint scheme. Actually just sold it so I could get a more practical 2000 LeMond Zurich. Still have it's huge 25" frame twin in my garage though. Nice bikes.


Thank you for posting this. I owned this same model, and it was a joy to see it again with such great photos. As a tall guy, mine was a massive 66cm model (IIRC) with some wild geometry. I got it for like $300 new because the shop couldn’t unload that big a bike and it was gathering dust. Perfect for me. Sadly, it rusted at the lugs eventually due to some harsh conditions where I lived at the time and was unsalvageable.


----------

